# Help ID this Mbuna



## bkopsick (May 12, 2008)




----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

looks like a young cobalt, Metriaclima Callianos.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

No, a pure baby cobalt will not show barring like this guy clearly does. Maybe a blue estherae male juvie, but I don't have any experience with them so I don't know what they look like as juvies.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Might be a hybrid. Pretty fish though.


----------



## Exiled (Dec 26, 2003)

I really suspect a hybrid too. M. callainos (formerly known as Pseudotropheus zebra "cobalt") with some other striped species (and that could be ANYthing)


----------

